# Showing British shorthairs



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to showing, I have a Blue British Shorthair Stud cat who I really want to take to a show, He 11 months old and has turned out lovely ( i think) Could anyone give me any advice on what makes a good blue British shorthair. ie what do the judges like and dislike? 

Ive been to both Tica and GCCF and really want to get involved as my boy looks just as good as some I have seen get titles.

Any help would be great,

Thanks


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You can compare him to the standard of points but the best way is to put him in a show & see what judges truly think.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks messyhearts I have looked at the points standard etc.

Im going to try a tIca show, I think i prefer the format more, so was just wondering if anyone had any personal experiences of showing BSh to share.

Whats best to prepare them etc. I know about claw cutting etc but some people use coloured poweders to enhance coats and things and that im not sure about?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd have thought using coloured products were prohibited?

I know I was told anything that alters the cat's appearence in any way (beyond standard 'cleaning' so grooming and bathing) is against the rules in GCCF but I don't know about other show formats.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

They are prohibited. It depends on the product itself, really. Follow the schedule guidelines. Anything that changes the colour of the coat is banned.

You could use chalk as long as there is no visible chalk in the coat but you couldn't use a bleach product for example.


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Of right I didn't realise they weren't allowed as they were selling them T the show? Chalk wouldn't be good for me as he's a nice deep solid blue so making it whiter/paler wouldn't really be beneficial. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

I've shown my british in both TICA and FIFE, but there isn't really a difference in how you prepare them. 

1. clip their claws
2. nip off the hairs on the very edge of the ears (on top) so their ears seem more rounded.
3. make sure theres no gunk in the ears or eyes
4. if he's shedding or greasy you can give him a bath in appropriate shampoos - but do it 4 days before the show so the coat has a chance of setteling again. 

You're not allowed to colour their coats but you can wash them in shampoos they sell at the shows. 

Good luck


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry i don't have much advice.
I did show one of my creams a few years ago. I had bought her as a pet and when one of my friends saw her, she said that i should show her and that she would come along with me.
I did nothing to her just brushed her. I was a complete novice
Funny thing was she won and everytime i showed her she won and soon got her Grande Premier. 
I took her to the NEC and she won Best of Breed.
We had lots of fun and i have put a couple of pictures of her on my profile.
So i would say give it a go and i hope that he wins and wins


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Jill, Just had a look at your pics and may i say Yazmin is a beauty. What a lucky chance to get such a gorgeous, example of the breed in a pet animal. Absolutely stunning face shape and eye colour really lovely.

Congrats.


----------

